
Snapchat reportedly has 'hundreds of thousands' of unsold Spectacles - EpicBlackCrayon
https://www.engadget.com/2017/10/23/unsold-snapchat-spectacles/
======
untog
Only slightly related: I was talking to a parent friend of mine a while back,
and we both agreed (he owns a pair) that Snapchat Spectacles are an amazing
accessory for parents.

Kids are easily distracted, so if you point a phone at them it'll completely
throw them off whatever cute activity it was they were just doing - probably
because they now want to play with your phone. No such problem with Spectacles
- and not only that, it means you can keep two hands free (not a small issue
when one arm might already have a child in it).

The problem is that Spectacles are _so_ tied into Snapchat that it makes
sharing the output very difficult. Grandma and Grandpa are not going to use
Snapchat, and I'm not sure Snapchat wants them to. You can, eventually, import
into Snapchat then export single videos back out again, but they lose the cool
display method for circular videos and look awful. But I think they could
shift a lot of these glasses with a little rebranding and a spin-off app just
for importing videos into whatever destination you want. They'll never do
that, though.

~~~
bfuller
my 80 something year old grandmother living missouri uses snapchat

------
maxander
Is it because they’re hideous? Going by the article header pic alone.

More seriously, it’s a niche product and Google Glass made everyone wary about
wearing cameras in their face everywhere (or showed that people were
inherently wary.) Of course sales were going to be limited.

There are probably some really good applications for camera-glasses, though.
Record-keeping and quality control fir high-skilled manual workers, for
instance.

------
eksu
Surely they could generate some interest with give aways and events?

------
jzl
"Snap Inc. is a camera company"

